# Free Halloween Stuff



## rainwebs (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi,

although one year old the free stuff at halloween.jigetiser.com is
already part of top 10 search results for images at google and
aolsearch:

http://images.google.com/images?q=halloween&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&start=0&sa=N
http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/image?...tbox_search&clickstreamid=8165290836751579812

At google we have the 1st and 7th, at aolsearch we've the 2nd down
to the 12th place.
Meanwhile we've re-designed the site to get it more attractive.

Regards Silvia


----------

